
China will start destroying cash in areas with high coronavirus exposure - pseudolus
https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/china-peoples-bank-destroy-cash-coronavirus-affected-regions-outbreak-contagion-2020-2-1028908771
======
melling
Mobile payment is already big in China. It probably just got bigger.

[https://business.cornell.edu/hub/2019/10/23/united-states-
ch...](https://business.cornell.edu/hub/2019/10/23/united-states-china-mobile-
payments/)

I make a payment with my Apple Watch anytime it’s available. I’ll even give it
a try when the cashier is not sure.

The future can’t get here soon enough.

~~~
HomeDeLaPot
The only thing I'll miss about cash is that it's anonymous. Without it, every
purchase you make is logged somewhere and could be scanned for illegal
activity or just for advertising purposes. I'm not positive that's a good
thing.

